# How do I customize my user title?



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I've noticed that my user title has been updating on its own as my post counts change, but I've seen other posters with their own custom user titles. Just before I reached 500, my title was "Godfather", and now it's "Icon".

At sister-site TiVo Community Forum, there is a field named "Custom User Title" on my Profile page under Optional Information, but I don't see that here at DBSTalk, so how do I customize my own user title?

Do I need to reach a certain post count to have this option? (I've seen posters with less posts than me who have their own custom title, so I'm a little confused about this.)

Thanks!


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

drew2k said:


> I've noticed that my user title has been updating on its own as my post counts change, but I've seen other posters with their own custom user titles. Just before I reached 500, my title was "Godfather", and now it's "Icon".
> 
> At sister-site TiVo Community Forum, there is a field named "Custom User Title" on my Profile page under Optional Information, but I don't see that here at DBSTalk, so how do I customize my own user title?
> 
> ...


Click quick links. Edit user profile and you will see custom user title.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks for the quick reply, but as I said above, I don't have an option on my Profile page to do that.

The first item under "Optional Information" is "Date of Birth". I don't have any fields for changing my user title.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

drew2k said:


> Thanks for the quick reply, but as I said above, I don't have an option on my Profile page to do that.
> 
> The first item under "Optional Information" is "Date of Birth". I don't have any fields for changing my user title.


Under "Optional Information" I have

Custom User TitleThis is the title that appears beneath your name on your posts. Check the 'Reset' box if you wish to use the default title for your usergroup and post count. 
Your current user title is
Icon Reset 
Custom User Title


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> Under "Optional Information" I have
> 
> Custom User TitleThis is the title that appears beneath your name on your posts. Check the 'Reset' box if you wish to use the default title for your usergroup and post count.
> Your current user title is
> ...


Well, thanks for rubbing it in! :hurah:

I just don't have this option.

Edited-to-add: See the attached PDF of my profile page.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It may be a "Club Member" option ... although it isn't listed on the benefits page.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Title is a "Club Member" option.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Yes, changing your usertitle is a club member only option. Moderators can also change them.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

OK, thanks.


----------



## SlobberingHorde (Apr 20, 2007)

Just out of curiosity...

What are the default titles and what are the post counts that apply to them?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

SlobberingHorde said:


> Just out of curiosity...
> 
> What are the default titles and what are the post counts that apply to them?




```
User Title           Amount Of Posts

New Member                 0   
Cool Member                10   
Mentor                     30  
AllStar                    50  
Legend                     100  
Godfather                  250  
Icon                       500  
Hall Of Fame               1000
```


----------



## dj76116 (Jan 19, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> Under "Optional Information" I have
> 
> Custom User TitleThis is the title that appears beneath your name on your posts. Check the 'Reset' box if you wish to use the default title for your usergroup and post count.
> Your current user title is
> ...


nada here either


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

dj76116 said:


> nada here either


You have to be a DBS club member to be able to do it.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> ```
> User Title           Amount Of Posts
> 
> New Member                 0
> ...


 I wonder how many of the female posters here at DBS with posts int he 250 to 500 range mind being called "Godfather".


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

drew2k said:


> I wonder how many of the female posters here at DBS with posts int he 250 to 500 range mind being called "Godfather".


_"...changing your usertitle is a club member option. Moderators can also change them."_


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Nick said:


> _"...changing your usertitle is a club member option. Moderators can also change them."_


Uh-huh, but that still doesn't prevent the female members here from being called "Godfather" as soon as they reach 250 posts.


----------



## leesweet (Jul 15, 2003)

Interesting... so, my title was DBSTalk Club Member, my membership expired, and now I'm stuck with (I *do* intend to renew...  ) a DBSTalk Club Member title, but just one that's not bold and red (or whatever that color is...)???

Hm...

Bug? Shouldn't expired members revert to the post-count title that's revelant?

And while we're on the subject (I've not been around for a bit...) is there a reminder of expiring membership? I don't see an option for auto-renew, etc., and I don't recall any reminders.


----------



## leesweet (Jul 15, 2003)

Okay, fixed that by re-upping and resetting the title. Still say it's a bug when you expire, though. 

One last question, slightly OT: Did the Gold Club option evaporate? All I see is the $15 one-time payment. (And/but I have seen people with Gold Club tags.)


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

leesweet said:


> Okay, fixed that by re-upping and resetting the title. Still say it's a bug when you expire, though.
> 
> One last question, slightly OT: Did the Gold Club option evaporate? All I see is the $15 one-time payment. (And/but I have seen people with Gold Club tags.)


When we added the new "red" title, the black remains because it was set that way by the admin. There are hundreds of members so I didn't want to go back through each one and reset the title. I figure the problem will clear over time by itself.

No reminders are sent. Sometimes they confuse people into thinking that their PayPal account will get auto-charged for the next year. In order to avoid the confusion, the expiration reminder is not sent.

The "Gold Club" members are users who helped support the site before the DBStalk Club existed.


----------



## leesweet (Jul 15, 2003)

Chris, thanks for the info. I guess we know when we 'expire' when the Club label just changes color. Not a bad answer to keep down the automation and confusion overhead.


----------

